# Need help on ID!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Does ATI Radeon 4890 1gb GDDR5 looks like this????

$110 is a very sweet deal if it's a REAL 4890... but I can't find anything that matches the picture in google!

so... any computer wizzz, tech... does 4890 come in this shape and form????

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-GDDR5-PCI-Express-2-0-x16-W0QQAdIdZ166727932

I've already arranged a meet up with the seller tonight, but I can always back out, if its not the real thing!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

MYSTERY SOLVED!!!!

iT's a xfx 4860 heatsink + fan

This deal will be turn down!!! 

I don't see the point of slapping a 4860 heatsink into a 4890, something FISHY!!!!

(Here is a picture for reference, and they look exactly the same)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

but then again, I might be wrong~

XFX did have a 4890 looks like that too!

I m really confused!

LOL!!!!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's a better option for you, cheaper, and would have an actual receipt if any problem. Go with that.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4111742&CatId=2306

Happy Shopping !

A+ Cert Technician


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> Here's a better option for you, cheaper, and would have an actual receipt if any problem. Go with that.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4111742&CatId=2306
> 
> ...


It is cheap, but it is also a CRAP card!

The memory interface is 128 bits, a 4890 or the current card I am using is 256bits



I am sorry, but I am not interested in such low end card! They can't play games and they can't do visual graphic!



thanks for the link thou!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

DaFishMan said:


> Here's a better option for you, cheaper, and would have an actual receipt if any problem. Go with that.


I think bigfishy just loves the thrill of buying electronics from people off the street. 



DaFishMan said:


> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4111742&CatId=2306
> 
> Happy Shopping !
> 
> A+ Cert Technician


For $73, that's a lot of card...nice.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

No problem bro, just trying to help 

"I think bigfishy just loves the thrill of buying electronics from people off the street."

True ! (lol)

Take this in a helpful way. People that buy fried psu's from street sources, ask about installing ram with different voltages, confused by generic cards with clone chipsets yet quoting vid card specs like they understand, buying street parts for their pc, are not a technician, close to being a technician, and should not be opening their case, other then to blow dust out. Never mind buying street parts from questionable sources, and installing them on their own. 

Unless you're a mechanic, don't buy parts from the wreckers. 
Unless you're a mechanic, don't install the part. It will cost you more in the long run, plus a tow bill, bumming rides, and stress. The street ? At least at the wreckers, you get a receipt, and a limit time warranty. Not so on the street from unknown sources. 

Pls listen, I don't want to see you get ripped again. You deserve decent parts for your pc so you can game like a champ with no hassles.
Talk to a real technician in person, get a card that meets or better, exceeds your needs (maybe a generic card to save a few bucks), and always, always, get a receipt to cover your butt. It sounds like you have a nice computer, protect it and don't install parts from unknown places. Even installing a vid card seems blindingly easy, yet a lack of proper caution and training can result in a small static spark that can fry your motherboard in a heartbeat. If you watched a tutorial on youtube, watched your friend do it or switched a card before doesn't make you a technician. Have the tech install for you, for a few bucks 

Rule number one is cover your xxx. Rule#2, is see rule #1 

Doing extra legwork for street parts to save a few bucks is commendable, interesting, and and holds bragging rights if you score a rad part for a low price for sure, but not if it winds up in faulty parts, a shot computer, or a migraine. To emphasize, whatever card you choose, pls, get it from a reputable source and installed by someone who is trained. You have a way of going back and protecting yourself if it does not work out.

A+ Cert Technician.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for your concern!

BUT.. this is what I have to say...

Opening up my case to allow maximum air flow, Im just trying to mimic the Antec Mini Skeleton-90 CASE (see pic below) that case is basically just bones and nothing else!!!

and I am aware of what I am doing! I am not stupid like fitting a DDR3 memory into a DDR2 slot!

I am not a technician, but I can be as good as one, and if I don't understand about something! I ask questions! I also love to hear a second opinion from others!

Self built computers ARE WAY WAY better than someone else doing it for you!

^^


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

That Antech case has a big fan blowing from the top down and fans in the back creating lateral flow through the cards...that's a different unit altogether. Those skeleton cases also won't hold heat in becuase they are open all around, a PC case with the side off is still closed in on 5 of 6 sides. Air will take the path of least resistance. When your case was designed this was taken into account by having fans pulling air through the entire case from front to back so air washes over all components on the way through. I can see the merit in a side mounted fan, but not removing the side.

Taking the side panel off your PC allows air to enter from the side, a few inches from the back before being blown out the back. Essentially, you are letting the air bypass your components by removing the side panel so anything that does not have active cooling will passively radiate it's heat off and up into the component above it whether it's a card or HD then off the sides and up which transfers just as much heat (or more due to direct contact of cards) into the MB and closed off side of your case as it does the open side.

I do agree with self built PCs, all my personally owned PCs have been made from selected components.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ok!!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"Thanks for your concern!"

No problemo  

"and I am aware of what I am doing! I am not stupid like fitting a DDR3 memory into a DDR2 slot!" - use a torch, they're slotted differently and won't fit otherwise.

You sound like a confident enough fellow not intimidated by computers and willing to learn more. Keep doing so, you'll be a technician yet. 

Before you pull a ram or video card from your pc, are you wearing anything special ?

"Self built computers ARE WAY WAY better than someone else doing it for you!" - I didn't say they weren't. I'll have to post a pic of my rig. Still on some older technology, agp vid card 512 mb for example. Yet it KILLS my old pc and the 3.2g dual-core clocked at same doesn't hurt. That's all I need for cod4, video stuff, and data recovery.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Btw, don't ask me about buying leaking tanks or I'll have to tell you the story about my 'trusty' 40g LOL.... D'OH !!!


----------

